# Help....



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

is she going to pop? 
YouTube - ‪Female ready?‬‏


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there a male?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Is there a male?


yes


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, that fish does not look pregnant to me. Could be wrong, but fat and a gravid spot does not mean pregnant.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

To me she looks like my pregnant guppies at 2 weeks pregnant, but Im not 100% on this one. Btw what is fish that swims from right to left of the screen behind her at 21 seconds??


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Personally, that fish does not look pregnant to me. Could be wrong, but fat and a gravid spot does not mean pregnant.


well u wrong she pop last night. *w3


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> To me she looks like my pregnant guppies at 2 weeks pregnant, but Im not 100% on this one. Btw what is fish that swims from right to left of the screen behind her at 21 seconds??


yeah she pop last night and do u mean the rainbow's?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont know what kind of fish they are, that's why I was asking, those are probably what Im asking about tho. How many fry? Mark today in your calender and in 28-32 days is when she should have fry again.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> I dont know what kind of fish they are, that's why I was asking, those are probably what Im asking about tho. How many fry? Mark today in your calender and in 28-32 days is when she should have fry again.


oh ok lol and she had 5... *w3


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Today one of my female guppies had fry, I also counted 15, but the rest should be hiding in the plants. She actually popped about 5 days early. Usually shes been every 28 days.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> Today one of my female guppies had fry, I also counted 15, but the rest should be hiding in the plants. She actually popped about 5 days early. Usually shes been every 28 days.


cool i just hope my molly doesn't pop any time soon then i have to put the babies in there own tank.... :fish5:


----------

